# Is my frog just deformed?



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

So this isn't really a "tank emergency" per se since the frog has been like this almost since day one, but I wasn't really sure what forum to post this in since there's no actual ADF forum. I have 3 ADFs in my 30g community tank and have had them for around 2 years now. They all seem healthy, happy and normal, but this guy is really odd....


I've had him and his buddies on the same diet the whole time I've had them, but while the other two look normal, this guy is like the double-chinned 400lb+ friend of the trio. I alternate between frozen spirulina brine shrimp and the Petsmart "Freshwater Multi-Pack" frozen food. It has 4 different types of cubes to pick from in it:
Blood Worms, Spirulina Brine Shrimp, Freshwater Frenzy, and Emerald Entree.

Here's the actual ingredients in the last two:
FF: blood worms, brine shrimp, watercress, cyclops, daphnia, various vitamins and other stuff
EE: brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, krill, plankton, spinach, red leaf lettuce, romaine lettuce, spirulina, various vitamins and other stuff.

I thaw the food in water and then feed it via a turkey baster so I can make sure the frogs get a bite each before the other tankmates can hog the rest. He eats fine, acts fine, just looks funny as all get out. Is my frog just deformed, or is there something I'm doing wrong?

Edit: Not sure if it helps, but he seems to like small spaces more than the other two frogs. They tend to hang out in the open or in the plants all the time, but about half the time I'll find this guy burrowed under the clay feeding dish, under the edge of my driftwood, etc. Basically any super tight space he can find, he'll burrow under and look like someone tried to squash him. I think he likes making me startled


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Um... definitely NOT normal.... he's either waaaaay over weight, or he's got bloat..... since he eats the same amount as the other frogs and the same food as the other frogs.... I'd say bloat. 

But bloat is deadly.... and since he's been like that for 2 years...... I really don't' know. If it was a new symptom I'd say he's sick, but if he's been that way since you bought him, maybe that's just the way he is.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, hence why I've been so confused... Half the reason they're on the food they are is to avoid bloat since I heard too much bloodworms can do that... But he only gets those straight once every 8 days, with another day in that 8 day span having only a little bit of them... The only thing I can figure is that he's either deformed, or is somehow more efficient at digging up food outside of what I manually give him and hence is pigging out more. I think he was "normal" for maybe a month after I got him, when he was still just a baby, and then kept progressing until he stabilized like he is now well over a year ago. I tried feeding less, but then the other fish started getting really nippy at each other, kinda like they were too hungry to play nicely...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's so weird!

I don't feed mine the pellets anymore, because I read they can cause stomach blockages. I feed mine frozen blood worms most of the time, and then on days that I don't feed blood worms I give them glass worms. I've had them almost a year now and no one's bloated - they're really healthy.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to do glass worms in the rotation, but they float so much that the other fish tend to gobble them all up and not leave any for the frogs... The stuff I use are all frozen cubes that I thaw out and give to them, so no pellet worries here


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use 10" tweezers to feed the frogs. The fish chase the tweezers, but I can out run them for a few seconds, lol.

I don't know what's wrong with your frog, but he's super cute! XD (I love his pudgy forehead!!)

If it doesn't get worse and he shows no signs of illness, I wouldn't worry... I guess....


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, we love his weirdly cute pudgyness  Good to know we're not the only ones confused by him!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Idk... I think he's cute ._.

As long as he's healthy >.<


----------

